# Surf Soccer: Cease & Desist Order



## oh canada (Feb 19, 2021)

https://www.sandiegocounty.gov/content/dam/sdc/hhsa/programs/phs/Epidemiology/covid19/closure_orders/SDSurfSoccer_CeaseandDesist_02162021.pdf


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 19, 2021)

oh canada said:


> https://www.sandiegocounty.gov/content/dam/sdc/hhsa/programs/phs/Epidemiology/covid19/closure_orders/SDSurfSoccer_CeaseandDesist_02162021.pdf


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 19, 2021)

oh canada said:


> https://www.sandiegocounty.gov/content/dam/sdc/hhsa/programs/phs/Epidemiology/covid19/closure_orders/SDSurfSoccer_CeaseandDesist_02162021.pdf


Nice try but it's already been retracted.  Kids got 2 scrimmage games down there this weekend. Kids win, you lose.


----------



## Footy30 (Feb 19, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Nice try but it's already been retracted.  Kids got 2 scrimmage games down there this weekend. Kids win, you lose.


It's been retracted? I was wondering what was going to happen with this and the scrimmages scheduled mixed in with the new guidance I figured worse case our scrimmages would get shut down but honestly I can't keep up with sh*t these days when it comes to youth sports rules. I just drop off and pick up, remind them to follow the rules and go home and drink (kidding) Let's hope parents don't screw this up and the kids get to play


----------



## oh canada (Feb 19, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Nice try but it's already been retracted.  Kids got 2 scrimmage games down there this weekend. Kids win, you lose.


at Polo Fields?


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 19, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> It's been retracted? I was wondering what was going to happen with this and the scrimmages scheduled mixed in with the new guidance I figured worse case our scrimmages would get shut down but honestly I can't keep up with sh*t these days when it comes to youth sports rules. I just drop off and pick up, remind them to follow the rules and go home and drink (kidding) Let's hope parents don't screw this up and the kids get to play


In another thread someone copy pasted a surf update after they sent their response letter. It indicated games were on with typical required covid protocols in place. My kids game are still in for Sunday.


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 19, 2021)

oh canada said:


> at Polo Fields?


Yes, if you are referring to the fields adjacent to the senior community center.


----------



## oh canada (Feb 19, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Yes, if you are referring to the fields adjacent to the senior community center.


Right.  That's a different location.  Not Surf's home practice field (Polo Fields), fyi


----------



## ChrisD (Feb 19, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Right.  That's a different location.  Not Surf's home practice field (Polo Fields), fyi


anyone else hear no games this weekend at Oceanside...?
 the US Soccer Referee Association said no more !  
But these same guys have been reffing this whole time, why now?  
I can't wait till the 26


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 19, 2021)

ChrisD said:


> anyone else hear no games this weekend at Oceanside...?
> the US Soccer Referee Association said no more !
> But these same guys have been reffing this whole time, why now?
> I can't wait till the 26


We got notified games on, no refs though. Should be interesting.


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 19, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Right.  That's a different location.  Not Surf's home practice field (Polo Fields), fyi


Ok, I thought they were different venues but wasn't sure. Same science applies to both locations though.


----------



## Footy30 (Feb 19, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> We got notified games on, no refs though. Should be interesting.


seriously? ECNL games and no refs? wth


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 19, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> seriously? ECNL games and no refs? wth


Oh I'm sure they will come up with some fill in solution.  I dont care as long as my kid gets some game situation minutes.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 19, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Yes, if you are referring to the fields adjacent to the senior community center.


That’s Oceanside


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 19, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> seriously? ECNL games and no refs? wth


No....these are not league games.  They are scrimmages.


----------



## oh canada (Feb 20, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Ok, I thought they were different venues but wasn't sure. Same science applies to both locations though.


Yes, but one location has a cease/desist order on it that has NOT been "retracted".  Just want to be accurate.  I'm on your side here - want the scrimmages to move ahead.  Just worried that Surf is publicly overplaying its defiance hand and risks jeopardizing the scrimmages for all.  Their issue with the county and their practice fields should be separate and unique to them.


----------



## Chalklines (Feb 20, 2021)

So surf got caught with their pants down. Instead of taking the punishment they are calling out other sports happening in the county........

Classy move


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 20, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> So surf got caught with their pants down. Instead of taking the punishment they are calling out other sports happening in the county........
> 
> Classy move


Yah...it’s called equal opportunity.


----------



## crush (Feb 20, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> No....these are not league games.  They are scrimmages.


USL?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 20, 2021)

crush said:


> USL?


The same group of scrimmage is that your DD has played in last weekend


----------



## crush (Feb 20, 2021)

Kids are pawns again and anyone who uses kids for political reasons are complete assholes and you have karma around you neck.  Do you hear me loud and clear?  You're all losers!  Kids are killing themselves for all sorts of reasons and at an alarming rate.  I spoke to uber driver out in Vegas last night.  Lady has six kids. Husband does construction.  She works nights.  She told me the suicide rate is through the roof and kids as young as 12 are hanging themselves.  She has 4 boys and two of them play soccer and she said one is depresses all day because he does online bullshit class alone from a teacher like Oh Canada.  Then he cant play soocer on his team and be with his friends.  It's called force isolation and force mask.  Your killing the kids you fuckers!!!  This sucks and I'm sick of this shit.  Hey all you adults using kids........you suck and karma will get your ass, just watch.  Sleep easy losers!!!


----------



## crush (Feb 20, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> The same group of scrimmage is that your DD has played in last weekend


Excuse me?  I have no idea what your talking about sir.  Please, do not tell everyone on here where you think my dd was last weekend, thanks  Shhhh, dude, keep it on the down low. Man, I will never,* EVER *, tell you a secret again.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 20, 2021)

crush said:


> Excuse me?  I have no idea what your talking about sir.  Please, do not tell everyone on here where you think my dd was last weekend, thanks  Shhhh, dude, keep it on the down low. Man, I will never,* EVER *, tell you a secret again.


Oh...right....those games didn’t happen.


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 20, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Yes, but one location has a cease/desist order on it that has NOT been "retracted".  Just want to be accurate.  I'm on your side here - want the scrimmages to move ahead.  Just worried that Surf is publicly overplaying its defiance hand and risks jeopardizing the scrimmages for all.  Their issue with the county and their practice fields should be separate and unique to them.


I think you are correct, however in the other thread, they posted the cease desist notice then their response followed by a were back to semi normal notification. This made it appear the health department notification was retracted.


----------



## crush (Feb 20, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Oh...right....those games didn’t happen.


Are you baiting me into some sort of confession?  Since you know everything about me and my dd, go ahead and share with the forum bro.  You already shared my private and personal PMs with the group, you shared all my intimate conversations I had with you about all my pain from all the GDA bullshit and all the lies from our Doc in 2016.  I told you everything and poured my heart out.  You misread my pain.  The shitty part is you shared all my pain with everyone here.  Now your telling everyone what we did or didnt do last weekend.  You also said if I were to see you at the fields, It would be wise of me to turn the other way.  I think you need to go take a hike and think more about all this.  We do go back to U9, so maybe you are being way to competitive.


----------



## Speed (Feb 20, 2021)

ChrisD said:


> anyone else hear no games this weekend at Oceanside...?
> the US Soccer Referee Association said no more !
> But these same guys have been reffing this whole time, why now?
> I can't wait till the 26


what's the deal with the refs??


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 20, 2021)

crush said:


> Are you baiting me into some sort of confession?  Since you know everything about me and my dd, go ahead and share with the forum bro.  You already shared my private and personal PMs with the group, you shared all my intimate conversations I had with you about all my pain from all the GDA bullshit and all the lies from our Doc in 2016.  I told you everything and poured my heart out.  You misread my pain.  The shitty part is you shared all my pain with everyone here.  Now your telling everyone what we did or didnt do last weekend.  You also said if I were to see you at the fields, It would be wise of me to turn the other way.  I think you need to go take a hike and think more about all this.  We do go back to U9, so maybe you are being way to competitive.


Dude....it’s no secret...honestly I thought you are playing the “don’t talk about fight club” angle but OK.


----------



## ToonArmy (Feb 20, 2021)

No refs at oceanside today for boys ecnl scrimmages


----------



## crush (Feb 20, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Dude....it’s no secret...honestly I thought you are playing the “don’t talk about fight club” angle but OK.


Timmy apologized and I said i forgave him.  You have never once said sorry because you sir, think your always right and never wrong so no need for forgiveness.  I forgive you and I never ever want to tango with you at the fields.  I would box you with those big boxing gloves though.  EOTL needs to get his ass in this match as well.  He can take on the winner, how's that?  I'm sure you would kick my ass Kicker.  However, whoever sends me to the hospital is going to come with me is how I roll.  I think we should get a big boxing ring at a park and get all of us dads and just go for it.  We can all wear protected head gear.  The gloves dont hurt munch.  You just get tagged a few times and laugh it off.  I love you Kicker and hope we can all put this behind us someday.


----------



## crush (Feb 20, 2021)

ToonArmy said:


> No refs at oceanside today for boys ecnl scrimmages


Call your own fouls bro?


----------



## 310soccer (Feb 20, 2021)

crush said:


> Timmy apologized and I said i forgave him.  You have never once said sorry because you sir, think your always right and never wrong so no need for forgiveness.  I forgive you and I never ever want to tango with you at the fields.  I would box you with those big boxing gloves though.  EOTL needs to get his ass in this match as well.  He can take on the winner, how's that?  I'm sure you would kick my ass Kicker.  However, whoever sends me to the hospital is going to come with me is how I roll.  I think we should get a big boxing ring at a park and get all of us dads and just go for it.  We can all wear protected head gear.  The gloves dont hurt munch.  You just get tagged a few times and laugh it off.  I love you Kicker and hope we can all put this behind us someday.


BR! Let it go my friend just let it go!


----------

